# feeling weird on pill



## eternal optimist (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi guys

Im on the pill since last week, and have felt quite sickly and had headaches since. Is this just my body adjusting , or should I stop?


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi EO!

Sorry you are feeling a bit out of sorts with the pill   I presume you are on the pill for pre-treament (?) if this is the case I would contact your consultant before thinking about stopping it just incase this will affect your treatment cycle.  I find any type of hormonal treatment plays havic with our bodies, it's all that extra hormones rushing around your body. Hopefully symptoms will hopefully subside soon!  

Good luck with everything hun  

Bunny xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It is most likely causing fluid retention which is causing the headaches, this happened to me years ago & I had to have the type of pill changed.


----------

